# Demons sing (Problem solved: FreeBSD 8.2 and Dell Vostro 3500)



## valsorym (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all,

After you run FreeBSD the laptop makes a strange monotonous squeak. Squeak on the processor. It is audible when the CPU is not loaded. When CPU loaded - squeak disappears.

Decided to treat the problem as follows:


```
# echo 'kern.hz="100"' >> /boot/loader.conf
# echo 'hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"' >> /boot/loader.conf
# echo 'hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"' >> /boot/loader.conf
```


```
# echo 'powerd_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
# echo 'performance_cx_lowest="C2"' >> /etc/rc.conf
# echo 'economy_cx_lowest="C2"' >> /etc/rc.conf
```


```
# reboot now
```

Demons are no longer singing. This is the right solution? I've brought down the processor frequency.


----------

